# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Σας χαιρετώ με τη σειρά μου

## Νικόλαος

Χαίρετε φίλοι τών πτερωτών φίλων μας! Βρήκα εντελώς τυχαία τό στέκι σας στό internet  καί αποφάσισα νά γίνω μέλος σας.Θά τα λέμε συχνά....

----------


## Kostakos

Kαι καλα εκανες φιλαρακο, μην ξεχασεις να μας δειξεις τους φτερωτους σου φιλους μαις και ειναι και αρκετοι απ' οτι βλεπω

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νικόλα καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας!
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω θεματάκι, θα σε βοηθήσει να προσαρμοστείς ευκολότερα!
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*Πες μας αν θέλεις και δυο τρία λογάκια για σένα εδώ αλλά και για τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια σου στο αντίστοιχο θέμα... 
*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας


*Σου εύχομαι καλή διαμονή!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες!!! Καλή περιήγηση στο φόρουμ!!!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## kaveiros

Καλωσόρισες! Καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ :Happy:

----------


## orion

καλή αρχή...

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.

----------


## ria

καλως ηρθες νικολα στην παρεα!!!!!καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γειά σου πατρίδα, καλη διαμονή!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> Βρήκα εντελώς τυχαία τό στέκι σας στό internet


Τιποτα δεν γινεται τυχαια....Καλως ορισες και καλη διαμονη

----------


## panos70

καλώς όρισες nικο και καλή περιήγηση στο φόρουμ

----------


## jk21

αν και μου χαλασε την ατακα λιγο ο ΝΙΚΟς ( γιατι με προλαβες βρε;  ) εγω θα το πω :  τυχαιο; δεν νομιζω ! καλως ηρθες φιλε μου .συντομα θα καταλαβεις οτι δεν ηρθες απλα σε ενα χωρο που λεμε για πουλια αλλα σε μια μεγαλη παρεα !

----------


## ninos

Νικόλα,

καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας !!!!

----------


## Νικόλαος

Ομολογώ συγκινητική ή υποδοχή σας! Γειά καί χαρά σ'όλους σας σέ έναν έναν ξεχωριστά, θά ξεκινήσω μιά βόλτα στό forum νά δώ τί γίνεται καί σέ λίγο καιρό θά αρχίσω καί τίς ερωτήσεις πού είναι αρκετές! Πρός τό παρών δίνω μόνο τά ονόματα από τά lovebirds μου πού είναι Μπόλεκ καί Λόλεκ! Τά υπόλοιπα ζωάκια είναι....αβάπτιστα!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Περιμενουμε ερωτησεις

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ορισες Νικολα!!! καλη διαμονη να εχεις στο παρεακι μας!

----------


## panos70

Θελουμε φωτο  απο τον μπολεκ και τον λολεκ ....σαν το παλιο κομικς  πριν πολλα χρονια

----------


## Νικόλαος

Δέν ξέρω νά ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες, μπορεί νά μέ βοηθήσει κάποιος? Προσπαθώ τόση ώρα αλλά μάταια!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*Αν και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις μας ζητάς βοήθεια!  :winky:

----------


## Νικόλαος

Τό βρήκα Βίκυ, μού φάνηκε πολύ εύκολο, έλα όμως πού τό δικό μου διαφέρει από τό δικό σου imageshack καί κεί πού είμουν στό τσάκ νά τελειώσω μού έβγαλε ένα register καί τέλος!!!! Τί κάνω λοιπόν?

----------


## vicky_ath

Νίκο εγώ βασικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ το imageshack, αλλά το photobucket, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ..
Κάποιος που ανεβάζει μέσω αυτού θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει!

----------


## Νικόλαος

άκυρο

----------


## Νικόλαος

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Τελικά τα κατάφερα αυτά είναι τα μικρά μου Μπόλεκ και Λόλεκ και είναι μόλις 2 μηνών.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νικόλα μεγάλες φάτσες τα μικρά σου!!!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νικόλα καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα και να χαίρεσαι τα φιλαράκια σου.Καλά μιλάμε είναι πανέμορφα...

----------


## Kizariotis

καλως ορισες.Πολυ ομορφα τα μικρα σου

----------


## Νικόλαος

> Νικόλα μεγάλες φάτσες τα μικρά σου!!!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!


Φανή μήπως ξέρεις γιατί οί φωτογραφίες μου είναι τεράστιες??????

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Φανή μήπως ξέρεις γιατί οί φωτογραφίες μου είναι τεράστιες??????


Νικόλα σου έχω απαντήσει στον τοίχο σου!

----------


## Kostakos

Aχουτα!!!!! είναι πολύ γλυκά νίκο!!
εχω ενα παρόμοιο κλουβάκι λίγο μικρότερο όμως για το νινάκο μου!!! καλωσόρισες!!

----------


## ria

νικολααααα τελεια τα μικρα σου!!!!!!!!!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!! πολυ φατσονια πονηρα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Νικο να χαιρεσαι τα μωρακια σου ειναι σκετη γλυκα  :Love0020:

----------


## louvan

Να τα χερεσαι! :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! καλως ηρθες Νικολα στην μεγαλη παρεα μας. καλη διαμονη ευχομαι!! και περιμενουμε συντομα φωτος απο τους φτερωτους σου φιλους

----------


## lagreco69

Τι μαναρια πανεμορφα ειναι αυτα!! να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!

----------

